# What is this? Valve Job



## OOMPH! (11 mo ago)

I'm in the middle of doing a valve job on my Husqvarna ST522H w/Tecumseh HSSK50 and as I was removing one of the valves I found this on the ground. Granted, this could totally be unrelated but I wanted to check if it looked familiar to anyone? I checked the engine diagram and looked through the spec and didn't see anything like this. I even watched a couple videos on YouTube and nothing. I think it's unrelated.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's what I call a C clip or a C retaining clip, there's probably a better name. You find this on axles underneath, possibly some rods. For your machine, look at a parts diagram.


----------



## OOMPH! (11 mo ago)

JLawrence08648 said:


> That's what I call a C clip or a C retaining clip, there's probably a better name. You find this on axles underneath, possibly some rods. For your machine, look at a parts diagram.


Thank you very much JLawrence! Much appreciated. I finally found it in the manual, it's the E-Ring that goes on the wheel.


----------

